# OEM Warning Triangle Installation



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I had to make a short trip up to Germany today (this before my rather long trip up to Berlin and Dresden later this week), so I stopped in at a VW dealer near Lake Constance to see what they had. Found some neat stuff...
I was looking in the trunk of an Eos that was in the showroom and discovered where the warning triangle gets hidden. In Europe, it is required by law that all vehicles must carry a warning triangle. Usually, it is stowed in the trunk lid, so that when the trunk lid is opened, the triangle presents itself automatically. That wouldn't work on the Eos because of the geometry of the trunk lid. I found the hiding place - it is on the inside of the rear sill of the trunk. I wonder if there is a recess present on the North American spec Eos to accept this triangle? If so, it would be a very economical retrofit - the OEM VW triangle only costs €7 as a replacement part. In fact, I think you can even order the triangle from a North American VW dealer.
The European part number for the Eos triangle is *1Y0 093 055*. There is also a subsidiary part number *000 093 055 K*.
Michael
*OEM Warning Triangle Installation (Europe)*

_This is what the triangle looks like, stowed and opened_



_Modified by PanEuropean at 6:38 AM 1-8-2007_


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*

Indeed the recess exists and there has been some discussion as to what it does or could hold. The OEMPlus thread as well as several other threads speculated as to what you have confirmed regarding the emergency triangle. Furthermore, there was some discussion regarding the emergency flat kit in NAR cars and the possibility of moving part of the kit into that location. We've even had some offers on the site to mail these at shipping cost from private importers who are required by law to remove the triangle as it is not offical safety gear in the US.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (aflaedge)*

I retrofitted the OEM warning triangle to my VW (see this post: OEM Warning Triangle in Trunk Lid Retrofit), and if my memory serves me correctly, I was able to buy all the parts from my local (Canadian) VW dealer.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_... required by law to remove the triangle...

Chris:
Are you sure there is a law that says that the triangle has to be removed? I know that for years and years, a triangle came as standard equipment with Mercedes sold in North America.
I can understand that the triangle is not required by law in North America, but prohibiting the thing seems to be a bit over the top.
Michael


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*

My 2003 Audi had the triangle in the trunk. I think for the Eos in the US, we can find two sides of the orange reflective triangle attached to either side the front bumper--this may have been done to provide additional storage space in the trunk; however, I have yet to find the third side.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (flheat)*

The third side is the big orange sticker on our foreheads that states "In the US car crashes you!"
or maybe that's soviet russia?


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*

Yeah a third party dealer told me but it was on this forum. If only I could find the search button...







. Or I could just use it now... voila
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2830258
my mistake, US customs throws em away.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*

As I mentioned in another post, that's where I have my lug wrench and jack stored.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_As I mentioned in another post, that's where I have my lug wrench and jack stored.

maybe you could post a picture. I tried to get them in there, but failed miserably.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
*OEM Warning Triangle Installation (Europe)*


Michael, did you happen to notice the p/n for the triangle? I have several versions here and it would be good to know if one them will work for the Eos.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*

Hi Richard: 
I didn't notice the part number, but I'll try to get it when I go to Germany later this week. I think there is an informal 'standard' size for both the triangle and the package around it that all automakers follow.
Michael


----------



## Grinder (Feb 6, 2004)

While the triangle is nice, 
The location seems better suited for the jack out of the repair kit with the other parts from the kit them placed around the spare tire in old socks or something. I think that one can buy a triangle that folds completely flat; we had to carry these in our ski patrol kits.
Paul


----------



## gezuvor (Mar 13, 1999)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think there is an informal 'standard' size for both the triangle and the package around it that all automakers follow.

I had thought the same thing, but I have 5 different sizes here for only 7 different chassis.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (gilesrulz)*

I have the wrench held in with the two existing straps and the jack fastened to the wrench with the velcro strap from the tool box.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Michael, did you happen to notice the p/n for the triangle? I have several versions here and it would be good to know if one them will work for the Eos.

Michael listed 2 part #s above the picture-- when I call my VW dealer, they seemed to think that the second had feet and not the first, although that doesn't seem to make sense. I would want to know which one fit the Eos triangle-installation spot, or what the difference is between them. It looks like maybe one stands OFF of the ground, while the other SITS on the ground and is held from tipping over.
Any idea of which is preferred? Which one is in the picture Michael posted?

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The European part number for the Eos triangle is *1Y0 093 055*. There is also a subsidiary part number *000 093 055 K*.

William


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (kghia)*

Had mine fitted for free today by my dealer. In the UK they are also not fitted as standard, but I asked for one and the dealer kindly gave it as a freebie. Had to be ordered though!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (swordfish1)*

Dave, do you know whick part# yours has?
I am trying to determine the difference between
1Y0 093 055 and
000 093 055K
both seem to be available, and cost a few dollars different (so I want the *correct* one of course)
or is one of these *the storage box* and the other the *triangle*??
William


_Modified by kghia at 2:24 PM 1-8-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (kghia)*

I went down to my local dealer today to pick up some parts and checked one of the Eos there on the lot.
Interestingly enough, it had a triangle in it already. The part number was 7M3 860 251, which is not a valid number in any region of the world. Luckily, I took my collection of boxed triangles with me and discovered that 000 093 057 is the exact same size, etc. as the version installed.


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*

Richard,
Your site doesn't seem to mention your policy on shipping to Canada. Can you please elaborate.
Thanks,
JJ


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_I went down to my local dealer today to pick up some parts and checked one of the Eos there on the lot.
Interestingly enough, it had a triangle in it already. The part number was 7M3 860 251, which is not a valid number in any region of the world. Luckily, I took my collection of boxed triangles with me and discovered that 000 093 057 is the exact same size, etc. as the version installed.

Did you have or check any with those other part numbers? (1Y0 093 055 and 000 093 055K). I want to be sure to get the *Eos-specified* triangle, just as I am looking for the right first aid kit from you.
Thanks,
William


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (kghia)*

Just been out to fetch mine in (and it's raining!!) and get a photo. This was ordered as the triangle for the Eos so hopefully is the right one. It fits nicely in the cubby hole at the rear. Sorry about the quality


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*

Richard, Dave, can you describe how your triangle is when unfolded?
Does it stand of four feet (like the German acc. catalog shows),
or does it sit on the ground and lean against two feet (like Michael's picture from the dealership)?
I will go check my Eos to see if I need the straps too.
I am leaning toward either "1Y0 093 055" or "000 093 055K" since those part#s also came up in my VW dealer's ETKA listings (when given numbers).
I will still probably order them from vendors here though, as they are cheaper than the dealership.
Still no luck on finding the Passat 2001.5-> Winters mats for the rear (or at least a part#...front seems to be 3B1 061 501 041 for black)
William


----------



## jnhashmi (Nov 26, 2006)

I put a flash light there.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (kghia)*

William:
In case it helps, the size, shape, and even the plastic container for these warning triangles are sort of an EC 'norm' - in other words, you could take a warning triangle out of a Zurich city bus, or a delivery truck, or any other vehicle that uses a fold-up warning triangle, and put it in an Eos and it would fit in the recess provided. It's sort of similar to the North American specification for kitchen paper towel rolls - doesn't matter what brand you buy, they all fit the dispenser, if you know what I mean.
So, don't be too concerned about the fit - I think that if anything, it would be almost impossible to get one that *doesn't* fit.
Michael


----------



## Rapture (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*

Michael, unfortunately this is not so. I bought this one 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=2.7T 
and it is too long to fit the cubby hole. I believe that some fold differently than others. Complex stuff these triangles.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (PanEuropean)*

OK! OEMPL.US went to the local ealer, and found that they were selling one with a part code not valid anywhere!
BUT...he checked his three against the one at the dealership, and determined that
*part#000 093 057 matches perfectly*
while
part#1Y0 093 055 is *too small* (interesting, as the German Eos accessory catalog lists this number)
and
part# 000 093 055K is *too big*
He sent me a photo of the three boxes, with measurements for reference.
I will send the picture to Michael to put here.
Rich at OEMPL.US also checked into the warning vest, headrest-post-mounted coat hanger, and those Passat B5.5 Eoru mats for me! Now I have all my accessories lined up and some for my wife's VW too!
BTW, I talked to my local dealer today, and he said that a different Eos owner had come into their dealership looking for the Eos accessory mats-- only this time they knew that they existed!
They fit my Eos like a glove (although they *do* leave open that near-vertical spot on the passenger's side, where the "dead pedal" area is on the driver's side, where you rest your foot while cruising). They say Eos in black, very subtle and classy.
I'll give an update once I get a chance to see how rear Passat Euro mats would fit.
William


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (kghia)*

Here is the photo I sent earlier to William. I will apologize to the forum as I did earlier over email if this image is overly complex. I wanted to show all dimensions of each p/n to eliminate any confusion...








_Please ignore Mr. Coltraine and my Chuck Taylors..._


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*

What's the part number for the dog?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Here is the photo I sent earlier to William. I will apologize to the forum as I did earlier over email if this image is overly complex. I wanted to show all dimensions of each p/n to eliminate any confusion...








_Please ignore Mr. Coltraine and my Chuck Taylors..._


















To get the best triangles for all our VWs, I bought from OEMpl.us both the small and medium triangles indicated for the Eos at various places. The medium triangle goes in the space in the back of the Eos just right, so I will probably leave that one in the Eos and put the other in another VW.
Also included in the pic is the warndreieck for my 1976 Type 181 (in 2nd pic w/ triangle in box in front, next the Eos)
William
"you don't think they make small diameter polishing bonnets out of sheep do you? Think _toy poodles_"


_Modified by kghia at 1:33 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (or "what goes in rectangular hole with straps in my trunk"?)*

Here is the *#000 093 057 warning triangle*, stored in the little pocket with straps at the rear of the trunk of _my Eos_.
This is indeed _the correct warning triangle for the Eos_








BTW, the reason I kept and put the other VW triangle in my Ghia was because the previous auto-store triangle I already have broke a bit of plastic now at the piece where the lead pellets had gone in the weighted base, and they were spilling inside my trunk. duct taped now, but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif grrr....and 2nd cheap autostore-triangle feels like it would blow away.
Yo, always "choose genuine parts" for your Volkswagen





























William


_Modified by kghia at 6:42 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM Warning Triangle Installation (kghia)*

This thread shows the correct warning triangle for the Eos.
These other 2 threads, WRONG1 and WRONG2, should be locked/deleted, as they recommend the WRONG triangle, which is TOO BIG for the Eos triangle storage spot. (the largest triangle Rich has pictured)
William


----------

